# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  potpomognuta na MERKURU

## crvenkapica77

cure  mozete li ovdje pisati svoja iskustva koja ste imali u bolnici Merkur .hvala

----------


## ksena28

> cure  mozete li ovdje pisati svoja iskustva koja ste imali u bolnici Merkur .hvala


oni rade mpo?  :?

----------


## mmaslacak

Taman sam to htjela napisati?
Jedino ako nisi čitala onaj članak u novinama da se Milinović šeta odjelom Merkura, a to je bio lapsuz novinara, i ja sam zazujala, Petrova je bila u pitanju.

----------


## ina33

> crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure  mozete li ovdje pisati svoja iskustva koja ste imali u bolnici Merkur .hvala
> 
> 
> oni rade mpo?  :?


Rade, radi dr. Čanić, kod njega je zatrudnila Daria, članica Bete, ako se dobro sjećam. Iskustava ima sporadično, možda do 10-tak forumaša, nadam se da će ti se javiti, koriste usluge laba Vuk Vrhovca, koliko shvaćam, dr. radi samo folikulometrije, ne znam punktira li onda on na VV-u i kako to ide, ili to preuzimaju dr-ovi s VV-a.

----------


## amyx

Ako dr sa VV radi punkcije i koriste njihov lab, kaj radi merkur ? SAmo folikulometrije ? tak se svaki dr onda može prozvati mpo doktorom

----------


## vikki

Merkur ih priprema, folikulometrije i to. Kombinacija Merkur-VV (VV odrađuje punkcije i ET-ove). Barem su mi tako rekle neke cure s VV koje su dolazile iz Zajčeve.

----------


## vikki

Mene je na Merkuur operarirao dr. koji je, između ostalog, specijalist za humanu reprodukciju (ili tako nešto je pisalo mu uz ime), a nije Čanić.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa rade punkciju uz   anesteziju...koliko sam saznala i onda  salju to na vv  i oni rade punkciju   ....rade u dogovoru....

----------


## dorica

> pa rade punkciju uz   anesteziju...koliko sam saznala i onda  salju to na vv  i oni rade punkciju   ....rade u dogovoru....


potpisujem
imam prijateljicu iz Pule koja je tamo kod dr. Čanića
tamo joj radi punkciju pod anestezijom a ET i FET na VV kod Lučija

----------


## vikki

> crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa rade punkciju uz   anesteziju...koliko sam saznala i onda  salju to na vv  i oni rade punkciju   ....rade u dogovoru....
> 
> 
> potpisujem
> imam prijateljicu iz Pule koja je tamo kod dr. Čanića
> tamo joj radi punkciju pod anestezijom a ET i FET na VV kod Lučija


Onda sam ja krivo zapamtila, znam da u jednom momentu dođu na VV.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa zar to nije super.?...punkciju odradis pod anestezijom.........i  dr.luci  kojeg svi hvale ,  a dobar biolog je bitan ..odradii transfer na VV..????   e sad  samo me zanima  to cekanje u merkuru..jel duze nego u drugim bolnicama?? koliko .mjeseci cekas?

----------


## crvenkapica77

imal koja je ostala trudna tamo??

----------


## Bebel

Moja poznanica je ostala trudna u toj kombinaciji Merkur punkcija,a L. (VV) transfer. Preslatki blizanci.

----------


## ina33

> imal koja je ostala trudna tamo??


Forumašica daria. Za čekanje - teško ti je sad išta reći, i oni će potpadati pod novi zakon, hoće li bit licencirani pitanje je, koliko shvaćam, treba imat 2 biologa i 2 ginekologa za licencu...

----------

